# High leg marking



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

110.15 seems to make you think that if there's a neutral present, you need to have your high leg conductor in orange.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I know you must mark the high leg orange. Am I correct that only the feeder needs to be identified? For some reason every wire on b phase is marked orange. (branch circuits). :blink: Residential setting no other voltages present.


Meter it. See110.15 & 230.56

Eoit - I type slow with one hand I see....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> 110.15 seems to make you think that if there's a neutral present, you need to have your high leg conductor in orange.




That is what I read but only the 3 phase loads are marked. The 2 pole loads in the panel on b phase are not marked orange but the 3 phase loads are.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> That is what I read but only the 3 phase loads are marked. The 2 pole loads in the panel on b phase are not marked orange but the 3 phase loads are.


Meter it. You might be there because the person (maybe an electrician,or a hack?) berore you probably was clueless as to electrical work/standards/code.

Be the professional


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Meter it. You might be there because the person (maybe an electrician,or a hack?) berore you probably was clueless as to electrical work/standards/code.
> 
> Be the professional



Uh...I metered it months ago when I bid it.....How do you think I knew it was a high leg for sure?.....:blink:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Uh...I metered it months ago when I bid it.....How do you think I knew it was a high leg for sure?.....:blink:





> I know you must mark the high leg orange. Am I correct that only the feeder needs to be identified? For some reason every wire on b phase is marked orange. (branch circuits). :blink: Residential setting no other voltages present.


The three phase wasn't mentioned when I initially posted my commentary. I'm 2500 miles away from your project...just found out it is in fact, a three phase, high leg Delta.

When it's residential, I assume the worst (it's normally why we get the call),and go from there. 

Can't type very damn fast with a damn cast on


----------

